# What case do you think is the best ?



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok I'm curious as to what everyone thinks is the best case. I'd like you to list a case that you think is the best and the pro's and cons of it. This isn't meant to be scientific or anything just curious.

I'd like to add some categories and see what is best in that price range.

-Best for under 50 
-Best for under 50-100
-Best for over 100+


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Ok I'm curious as to what everyone thinks is the best case. I'd like you to list a case that you think is the best and the pro's and cons of it. This isn't meant to be scientific or anything just curious.



http://www.silverpcs.com/product_info.php?products_id=544&osCsid=743a3786f3b103a2af4a11a5d190a8de

-Pro's
.Fits everything
.Wtf more could you want?
.sexy and doesn't need lights to achieve said sexyness

-con's
.most people would say the price, I would say not owning one 

You guys know what to get me for x-mas right?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2008)

Binge said:


> http://www.silverpcs.com/product_info.php?products_id=544&osCsid=743a3786f3b103a2af4a11a5d190a8de
> 
> -Pro's
> .Fits everything
> ...



Blehh I hate lian li's they are a bit too crazy for me, For me it would be one of the antec 1200, 

Pros 
Massive amount of airflow passing through
HDD's actively cooled
Enough space for 10 HDDs
Fan Speed Controllers
Fan Filters

Cons
Looks out of proportion and is kinda ugly
Very big but not enough room to fit watercooling
PSU at the bottom of the case
PIA to install HDD's 
Cable management issues.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 8, 2008)

Antec 900/1200 are horrible cases. The cons completely out weigh the pros. All the cons of the 900 x 2 = 1200. Or 2 900 stacked on top of each other. They're not very big just tall. You can barely fit a 4870x2 in there and forget about putting in multiple radiators and still have optical drives and multiple HDD

Lian-Li and Silverstone cases are probably one of the best and well built cases out there.
Some may complain about the price since they are $200+ case but are paying for what you get.
Solid build made with aluminum instead of cheap plastic and steal. Removable motherboad trays. Sleek simple designs. 
CM Cosmos S is probably the only other Full Tower Case Id consider getting


----------



## MKmods (Dec 8, 2008)

for me it depends on the cost, below $50 its the Coolermaster Centurion
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068
(its very solid and has good airflow)

for under $100 its the Lian Li
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112099
(even better cooling and alum too)

to me the expensive cases arent worth it, if ur gonna spend more than $300 better have a custom made one.

and PSs on the bottom=EVIL


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 8, 2008)

sexiest is the Antec300. That case is just so clean. 

But the really winners are DeskMods, their extremely cheap and are great for cooling / looks.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 8, 2008)

honestly?
http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=13&pPath=411&productID=411 its really lightweight and when I bring it to my friends house the only thing that has weight is the parts not the case, and has eough room for a lot of the newer cards and you can mod the crap out of it really easily


----------



## a111087 (Dec 8, 2008)

latest Coolermaster cases have great build quality/price
i would def. pick one of them


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

Anything that MKmods or CyberDruid have touched 

I really love custom and/or heavily-modded cases


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 9, 2008)

I like the antec 300, Very clean, simple, affordable and moddable.

I'd disagree about it being a lian li, Their designs are far too complicated and radical for my liking. Also the coolermaster cosmos can be like an oven although very stylish the HDD's do heat up alot and the heat transfers to the case. While the cosmos S despite being aluminium its still as heavy but has less HDD space but more airflow and terrible cable management since they can't be hidden so well unless its an Eatx board you have.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

Lian Li complicated and radical?   You must not be referring to any of the classics, which are known for being simple and elegant.

*EDIT*:  Examples: PC-61, PC-65, PC-7


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm talking more about thier newer ones like the one binge posted.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 9, 2008)

Check out my case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144205
total sexyness
all the room you need
excellent air flow
you can even lock it up


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 9, 2008)

a111087 said:


> latest Coolermaster cases have great build quality/price
> i would def. pick one of them



I second this, I love my CM 690, a case under $100 that can fit a WC loop inside, has nice HDD trays, is bolt free for HDD's, CD's, and PCI/PCI-E. Also has a nice hole in the mobo tray for cables to pass through the back. And if WC'ing isn't your thing you could have 8 case fans running if you put another on the side panel and one in the bottom of the CD bays, or 9 if you went with 2 in the CD bays. I personally grabbed the side pnael with glass, so I only got 6 and my WC loop, very nice case!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I'm talking more about thier newer ones like the one binge posted.


Ah, ok, that's what I was assuming.  That's why I showed you the classic designs.

One of my favorite cases though has to be the PC-A70.  My friend has one that he modded, and it's a very modder-friendly case and the PSU can be mounted on the bottom or top.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 9, 2008)

it depends what you want to do with the case:  if you want to build using a stock case, and all your going to do is some cable management and throw in a heatsink, then its personal preference and just about any case will be fine. go with what looks the coolest to you.

If youre going to build a water loop thats any good/are going for a really custom build - then go with lian li (the non crazy models)... you can get pre-cut top panels for 3x120 rads, high quality wheels, and optional, cooled 5.25 to HDD bay converters from a bunch of sites.  I also like the DD black series tower (tower 21).


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 9, 2008)

Lian-Li and Silverstone cases are my top ones, Also the Antec skeleton case has its charms but the SilverStone Sugo sg01 evo SFF is my next case and my current no1:

Pros ( i dont own it yet but from reviews ive been reading)
Good interior design.
Interior pre-painted black.
Ample cooling.
Space for gfx up to 12.5".
m-ATX boards and ATX psu's  compatible.
Also Cpu can be passively cooled by the PSU when using the NT06 cooler. I wouldnt suggest it for 80+w cpus but an energy efficient one. 

Cons
Price £80-£100 

Maybe a SG01 own can add more onto it.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 9, 2008)

my favourite case for a good LCS is the Silverstone TJ07, but I'd get something like a Lancool K7 (which I WOULD HAVE but I couldn't get one outside of the US ) for air


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 9, 2008)

Exavier said:


> my favourite case for a good LCS is the Silverstone TJ07, but I'd get something like a Lancool K7 (which I WOULD HAVE but I couldn't get one outside of the US ) for air


*Pokes Exavier*
K7


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Lian-Li's are nice modding cases, but they look way to bland, looking at them then the $10 - $25 category on Newegg they have the same styling. I don't look for anything crazy in my cases, but just looks like a business man of a case.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

Is there anything aluminum and as well-made as a Lian Li for $10-$25 on Newegg?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 9, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Is there anything aluminum and as well-made as a Lian Li for $10-$25 on Newegg?


if there ever is, Im out of business


----------



## Guru Janitor (Dec 9, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Is there anything aluminum and as well-made as a Lian Li for $10-$25 on Newegg?



I think hes just saying that for the money he expects a little more in the aesthetics department.

Personally, I would love to try out the Lian Li K7, or a CM Cosmos.  I don't have any room for a full tower, so I'd get a K7 before a Cosmos.  Out of cases I have used, I'd say my newest one, The antec 900.


----------



## Analog_Manner (Dec 9, 2008)

I like the Lian-Li PC-a77b
http://lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=212&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=61

But I have a lot of stuff to fit into my computer.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

MKmods said:


> if there ever is, Im out of business





Guru Janitor said:


> I think hes just saying that for the money he expects a little more in the aesthetics department.


I know, I was just pointing out why they cost more.  Besides, some people like the simple look.


Analog_Manner said:


> I like the Lian-Li PC-a77b
> http://lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=212&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=61


I'm actually looking at that right now.  It looks like the A70, but without the sideways hdd rack.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 9, 2008)

I wish there was a backplate for HDD's for power and the sata connection so that you don't need to wire them yourself, like a hotplugging system.


----------



## Analog_Manner (Dec 9, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I know, I was just pointing out why they cost more.  Besides, some people like the simple look.
> 
> I'm actually looking at that right now.  It looks like the A70, but without the sideways hdd rack.



Yeah, it's spacious.  Like the orignal Thermaltake armor, only with 12 bays.  I'm using it to accomodate 8 of Thermaltake's HDD water blocks in my next build.

Anyways I think the pros of Lian-Li's PC-a77 are:
Room for three PSU's. Two on top (on their sides), one on bottom
twelve 5.75 (5.25) bays = 16 hhds with lian-li 4-in-3 rack>>http://lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=279&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=12
you can turn the top/bottom halves into your own custom heat zoned area
also the crossbar has a perfect hole pattern for mcmaster-carr's gas struts 

cons are obviously:
price
space it takes up in the house
not a lot of clearance between back panel and mobo tray.<< which is ok because I love my wires.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 9, 2008)

The best REASONABLY priced case has to be the HAF 932.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 9, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> The best REASONABLY priced case has to be the HAF 932.



that is a nice case... but aesthetically it looks like a hummer shagged a window AC unit.


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 9, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> that is a nice case... but aesthetically it looks like a hummer shagged a window AC unit.



 lol, im trying not to laugh ive got a mad headache going on but funny as hell.


----------



## casper250c (Dec 9, 2008)

What is the best case you ask, the answer is simple when you look at cost, space, airflow, and looks the best case is the NZXT Tempest 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 9, 2008)

the Tempest is no different then an Antec 900 or CM RC-690 or TT V9


----------



## casper250c (Dec 9, 2008)

You might want to look again if you think it's no different..  It's similar yes but only in the way it looks..  It has more fans, better airflow, is larger and can fit any card on the market the 900 is a tight fit for the larger cards, and it's already set up for water cooling..  That's only some of the differences I could go on..

Simply look and actually compare them you will see that although they look similar they are quite different..


----------



## casper250c (Dec 9, 2008)

Let's not forget 1 very important difference though one which was the main reason I went with this case..  Look at the difference in room for airflow between the bottom of a dual slot card and the PSU 90% of the cases I looked at before I decided on this one had 1/4 of an inch of room or less between the card fans intake and either the bottom of the case or the power supply..  The Tempest literally has an inch and a half of space, more space equals better airflow which equals cooler running video cards 

Of course this only matters if you run 2 dual slot cards but that alone is enough reason to go with this case


----------



## unsmart (Dec 9, 2008)

I would snatch up Thermaltake MozartTx Cube Tower if I sh#t money.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133027
pros
It's huge,could fit my two 120x240mm rads in it and a cooler full of Guinness. 
has alot of fan option
cool clear doors on all sides
it just look killer
cons 
it should have wheels
 The best case I've seen was when my friend duct taped his hardware to the wall


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 9, 2008)

Centurion 5 Black/Silver.

Pros:

slim
good airflow
good internal design
Price 

Cons:

Cannot absolute fit everything.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I wish there was a backplate for HDD's for power and the sata connection so that you don't need to wire them yourself, like a hotplugging system.


Like the PC-A7010?  Not sure if a hot-swappable drive-bay is worth an extra ~$120 though


----------



## J-Man (Dec 9, 2008)

Antec 1200 or Lian Li PC P-80


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

I seriously hate the looks of the P-80, it totally goes against what I like about Lian Li


----------



## Analog_Manner (Dec 9, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I seriously hate the looks of the P-80, it totally goes against what I like about Lian Li



I find that with most people they don't like the top part.  It's too bad, because I would love the front drive bay cover to be on the pc-a77.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 9, 2008)

Binge said:


> http://www.silverpcs.com/product_info.php?products_id=544&osCsid=743a3786f3b103a2af4a11a5d190a8de
> 
> -Pro's
> .Fits everything
> ...




Would be pretty cramped for my setup lol..

I'm still happy with my TT Armor case.

Thia one is at a nice low price and has loads of space.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133059

If i was going to get another it be the large cube type cases and 2 PCs would be fitted in to it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 9, 2008)

I like my Antec 300. I like the cooler master HAF tho.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 9, 2008)

I love my Antec p180.  rev2 had the cable management I needed, noise bufering makes it whisper quiet even with 6 total fans running, looks understated but nice, and fits what I want to do.

There's no right answer here, just what works best for the individual buyer.  Different strokes for different folks and all that.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 10, 2008)

Silverstone Tj-07 and Most Coolermaster cases are really really nice

not a big Lian-Li case fan


----------



## r9 (Dec 10, 2008)

Raidmax smilodon I have it in store at work. I wish I had money to get it. For me case is on the bottom of the priority list.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 10, 2008)

ultra dragon

http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/UltraCase/

easily moddable check me and freaksaviors build thread and can case anything


----------



## zithe (Dec 10, 2008)

In my opinion, the NZXT Alpha is one of the best looking cases under $100. It's probably not too bad. I want one. XD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146041


----------



## kysg (Dec 10, 2008)

Thermaltake man.... The original Armor was sweet that thing had room, I mean it had some room.  thing was heavy though, I remember the UPS guy was like "where do I put it?? This s.o.b is heavy"  I got the lanbox now, I'm only slightly disappointed that there aren't two fans in the front.  but hey what you gonna do.  That thing is roomy too you could probably fit 2 4870x2's in it if you moved the hdd cage out of the way.  Also you can shove a hdd and hdd cooler in the side slot where the floppy goes.  and have liquid cooling done externally.  ooops sorry about the long rant and acting like a fanboy my bad.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd like to add a few categories to best cases like

-Best for under 50 
-Best for under 50-100
-Best for over 100+


----------



## theJesus (Dec 10, 2008)

I vote Lian Li for 50-100 and >100

I vote Rosewill for <50


----------



## AsRock (Dec 10, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ultra dragon
> 
> http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/UltraCase/
> 
> easily moddable check me and freaksaviors build thread and can case anything



Is'nt that just a Chenming case ?..  I got mine of Egg 3 year ago for $50.  All though they do not sell them any more and they had one's with all kinds of side panels..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811125480


----------

